# Is this plant safe for chickens?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

It has purple flowers on it


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like dollar weed. My birds eat it. Usually birds instinctively know what to eat and what not to eat.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Usually birds instinctively know what to eat and what not to eat.


I certainly hope so My birds have discovered a lantana shrub and eat the berries, I was certain I read they are toxic to chickens but even though I run them off of it, they manage to get back to sneaking berries when I'm not watching.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We have a lot in our pastures... and I have yet to lose a chicken to poisoning despite the fact I know some of those plants are supposed to be toxic (like buttercups.) We have a Holly bush, huuuge, and they eat the berries off that like there's no tomorrow. I guess it's not toxic to birds, though it is to people. 

That being said I can't account for the dumb ones. I always have at least one bird die of something fantastically stupid. Yesterday I lost a duck to drowning because it thought it couldn't get out of the pool (it could, it just freaked when the others left it behind.) No more large pool for the ducks I guess. I have only had it up a few days and keep having to rescue them. Sigh. (And by rescue I mean walk close to them so they panic enough to actually stampede out of that thing on their own.) My mini appleyard ducks are soooo much smarter than my runners. It's just sad. But chickens are the same. I had some Buff Orps that were constantly doing something profoundly numb at one point... that's why I decided never to have that breed again...


----------

